# Nutri-Cal



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

When I got Chulita the breeder sent her with a sheet of "puppy tips" on the sheet one of the tips was to have some Nutri-Cal available. I bought it and held on to it. When I went to Chulita's first Vet appointment the vet brought it up right away. I said OH YES I HAVE IT AT HOME but dont' know what to do with it or how to use it. She told me to give her a "pea size" of it to Chulita 3 times a day. So this is what I have been doing since I got her.

OPINIONS, COMMENTS..PLEASE.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I gave it to Brink when he was younger and he went awhile without eating...but now I don't ever give it to him. I keep it on hand...but unless they are sick or not eating, I don't think it is necessary.







I may be wrong though.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nutri~Cal is a vitamin supplement and is good to use to keep small pups from getting into trouble with low blood sugar. As long as she is eating properly then a small amount like you mentioned is sufficient. Nutri~Cal can also be used in lieu of food for very sick doggies, which I hope and pray that none of us ever have to use it that way.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 21 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I gave it to Brink when he was younger and he went awhile without eating...but now I don't ever give it to him. I keep it on hand...but unless they are sick or not eating, I don't think it is necessary.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm the same. I think I read somewhere you can't give them too much. That being said only give small amounts at a time but you can give it a bunch of times through out the day when they are really young and small. Also when they aren't eating or seem to not feel well.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 21 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Nutri~Cal is a vitamin supplement and is good to use to keep small pups from getting into trouble with low blood sugar. As long as she is eating properly then a small amount like you mentioned is sufficient. Nutri~Cal can also be used in lieu of food for very sick doggies, which I hope and pray that none of us ever have to use it that way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121862*


[/QUOTE]


YES...the vet said something along those lines...with the Low Blood Sugar. 

Does anyone think 3 times a day is too much?? Or is it o.k. for now as a baby and as she gets older maybe twice a day is good?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have always heard that Nutri-cal is to be used if they aren't eating or are sick. I can't imagine giving it to an otherwise healthy dog who is eating regularly. It is full of sugar and seems like it is not something they should get unless they need it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 21 2005, 03:29 PM
> *I have always heard that Nutri-cal is to be used if they aren't eating or are sick. I can't imagine giving it to an otherwise healthy dog who is eating regularly. It is full of sugar and seems like it is not something they should get unless they need it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121870*


[/QUOTE]
I think you should only use it regularily when they are young and small. Once they get to be older (5/6 months I wouldn't do it anymore, even 4 months would be ok). I have only given it when they are not eating or sick or in a stressful situation.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Nov 21 2005, 04:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should only use it regularily when they are young and small. Once they get to be older (5/6 months I wouldn't do it anymore, even 4 months would be ok). I have only given it when they are not eating or sick or in a stressful situation.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121871
[/B][/QUOTE]


Gotcha...

have you heard of any bad side effects from giving it to them too much. Tear stains, poopies (that's what I call #2) LOL.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree. I was told by the vet when kodie was small that too much nutri-cal is bad. Kodie was only around 1lb when he was a baby so it doesnt matter if the pup is tiny or not... you still shouldnt give them a lot of nutri-cal. How old is your pup? I would say one a pea size once a day for a tiny puppy if they arent eating regularly.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 21 2005, 04:37 PM
> *I agree.  I was told by the vet when kodie was small that too much nutri-cal is bad.  Kodie was only around 1lb when he was a baby so it doesnt matter if the pup is tiny or not... you still shouldnt give them a lot of nutri-cal.  How old is your pup?  I would say one a pea size once a day for a tiny puppy if they arent eating regularly.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121877*


[/QUOTE]

Chulita was 2 pounds 3 onces at her first Vet visit when she told me this. Now she is 3 pounds 7 onces. She gained that in about a month or less..so I guess she is eating well.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 21 2005, 04:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chulita was 2 pounds 3 onces at her first Vet visit when she told me this. Now she is 3 pounds 7 onces. She gained that in about a month or less..so I guess she is eating well.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121885
[/B][/QUOTE]
yeah... i think she is fine... kodie was NOT gaining weight that fast at all... I wouldnt give your pup nutri-cal at this point at all. Just my 2 cents


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Nov 21 2005, 04:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
yeah... i think she is fine... kodie was NOT gaining weight that fast at all... I wouldnt give your pup nutri-cal at this point at all. Just my 2 cents
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121900
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks. and I apprecaite your 2 cents.







How old is Kodie now? and how much does he weigh?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 21 2005, 05:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. and I apprecaite your 2 cents.







How old is Kodie now? and how much does he weigh?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121909
[/B][/QUOTE]
kodie is now 2 yrs old and he weighs 3.2lbs


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Nov 21 2005, 05:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Thanks. and I apprecaite your 2 cents.







How old is Kodie now? and how much does he weigh?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121909
*[/QUOTE]
kodie is now 2 yrs old and he weighs 3.2lbs
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121912
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwwww......WHAT A LITTLE MUNCHKIN!!







I was told by the breeder that Chulita SHOULD be 4 pounds full grown. I dont' see that happening when this chick is already 3 pounds 7 oz. LOL!!! I hope she stays this small but if not..that's fine just MORE OF HER TO LOVE.







At what age did he reach 3 pounds?? Does he have access to food all the time or you feed him 3xs a day? So many questions.....I KNOW...I KNOW.....LOL. SORRY


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

My breeder told me to give him nutra cal, too. But, then again, he told me to feed him Cesar's moist (all by product), Eukenuba (not the greatest) and sugar in his water.

So far, I have given him no nutra cal, took him off the Cesar's, am weening him off the Eukenuba, and don't put sugar in his water.

He gained about a pound in 2 weeks. I dont think we are having a problem with food. At 3 months he is over 3 pounds. 

I did read, though...to try not to let them get too chubby as pups, even though it looks cute...it can give them health issues later.

He seems average weight for a Malt, hope we are doing ok. 

I am going to cook him some human food to add to his dry, instead of moist canned. I will bag it for the week. I read cook one part meat and 2 parts starch (like brown rice) and that would be good for them. If it's healthier than canned, I guess I can manage that once a week.

Nutra cal when they are refusing food, then...not bad.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I think I have come to the decision after reading all the posts that I will take her off the 3xs a day Nutri-cal. I read prior to going to her first Vet visit that it was more for times when they are not eating well or seem sluggish so when the Vet told me to give it to her 3xs day I was like HUH???? But didn't think too much of it because SHE IS A VET. I honestly don't know how much longer I will stay with this Vet..in all honestly.


----------



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

we used to give it alot when she came home for the first time. We just started to give it to her again, because we are training her to go potty on the yogi potty and it is wonderful .


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ebonyqueen3_@Nov 21 2005, 07:13 PM
> *we used to give it alot when she came home for the first time.  We just started to give it to her again, because we are training her to go potty on the yogi potty and it is wonderful .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121967*


[/QUOTE]


How old is she?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina_@Nov 21 2005, 06:08 PM
> *Well I think I have come to the decision after reading all the posts that I will take her off the 3xs a day Nutri-cal.  I read prior to going to her first Vet visit that it was more for times when they are not eating well or seem sluggish so when the Vet told me to give it to her 3xs day I was like HUH????  But didn't think too much of it because SHE IS A VET.  I honestly don't know how much longer I will stay with this Vet..in all honestly.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121965*


[/QUOTE]

I think you're wise to discontinue regular use of Nutri-Cal when your baby is eating normally. I have a tube here and here are the main ingredients:

Corn Syrup, Soybean Oil, Malt Syrup, Cod Liver Oil, Cane Molasses... so the first 5 ingredients are basically sugar and oil. 

Nutri-Cal can literally be a life saver if your baby goes in to hypoglycemic shock. Here is something Catcher's breeder gave me regarding hypoglycemia:


Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar)

Hypoglycemia is a central nervous system disorder caused by a low blood sugar. It occurs mainly in Toy breeds between 6 and 12 weeks of age. Extremely tiny dogs can also be susceptible throughout adulthood. Often it is precipitated by stress.

The first signs are those of listlessness and depression. They are followed by muscular weakness, tremors (especially in the facial muscles) and later convulsions, coma and death. The entire sequence is not always seen. The dog may appear to be depressed or may be weak, wobbly, and jerky; or the puppy may be found in a coma.

Hypoglycemia can occur without warning when a puppy is placed in a new home, or while being shipped. It might appear after a puppy misses a meal, chills, becomes exhausted from too much playing or has a digestive upset.These upsets place an added strain on the energy reserves of the liver and can bring on symptoms.

Treatment: Treatment is directed at restoring blood levels of glucose. Begin at once...If the puppy is awake, give "Nutrical", Karo syrup, honey, or sugar water by mouth. You should begin to see improvement in thirty minutes. When unconscious, a puppy will have to be given a dextrose solution intravenously. A veterinarian should be called at once.

Owners of Toy breed puppies should encourage frequent meals, and never overtire them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 21 2005, 05:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww......WHAT A LITTLE MUNCHKIN!!







I was told by the breeder that Chulita SHOULD be 4 pounds full grown. I dont' see that happening when this chick is already 3 pounds 7 oz. LOL!!! I hope she stays this small but if not..that's fine just MORE OF HER TO LOVE.







At what age did he reach 3 pounds?? Does he have access to food all the time or you feed him 3xs a day? So many questions.....I KNOW...I KNOW.....LOL. SORRY
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121918
[/B][/QUOTE]
he was 3lbs at about 1yr 3 month old. I leave food down for kodie all day long because he eats when he wants to. It's okay... ask as many questions as you would like!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

when i first got leise she was "special care" .. i think she wasn't even 2 lbs yet or something.. she was already separated from her mom & she was about.. 10 wks? anyhow when i got her i was told to get a tube of nutrical because she probably wasnt going to eat. (they said we had to force feed her wet food!) and when the little puppies have low blood sugar they can get sick... when we brought her home she was still feeling weak.. she puked up nutrical / water on the way home.. she would NOT eat!!! 

makes me remember those days when leise wouldn't eat.. those scary times when i had to shove food down her throat..







now she's so much bigger & sturdier.. makes me want to cry... :/

sorry i went a little off topic, what i meant to say was nutrical is a supplement, but i don't think you NEED to feed it to your puppy.. i guess it wouldnt be bad to though


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Believe it or not Alex had never had Nutri-Cal. The breeder did not say anything about it to me and the vet either. Actually too much Nutri-Cal can make them sick. I will try to find the post about this in another forum. Not sure it is still there, a lot of posts have been lost when that forum had troubles.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Believe it or not Alex had never had Nutri-Cal. The breeder did not say anything about it to me and the vet either. Actually too much Nutri-Cal can make them sick. I will try to find the post about this in another forum. Not sure it is still there, a lot of posts have been lost when that forum had troubles.[/B]



After I posted this and saw all the responese. I stoped giving it to her 3x a day. Now I just have it just in case she gets sick is not eating or seems sluggish.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino's breeder told me to give him the nutri-cal and light karo syrup which I did for the first two weeks (he was 10 weeks old at the time). When I took him to the vet he was 12 weeks old and one pound.... The vet told me to stop giving him both the nutri-cal and the karo light syrup because he didn't need it.

So I guess it doesn't have to do with weight but if they are eating or not.

Marie & Pacino


----------

